# Bite question



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

So I got a new puppy yay!! A pretty little sable I named Tyra I'll post pics soon any way she's just about 4 mo old and still has puppy teeth but some are starting to fall out anyway her bite looks correct from the side gums are even but her 2 little middle teeth in the front on the bottom stick out a little I'm planning on showing her should I be worried so far everyone's been telling me not to worry cause they're puppy teeth and are going to fall out


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

Has anyone else had this problem?? I'm starting to get nervous about it I check them everyday


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, my puppy had a complete underbite. Not just a couple teeth. At about 5 months, those teeth fell out and when they grew back in, he no longer had an underbite. He's got a very nice, tight scissors bite now. So I think there's a good chance your baby's teeth will fix themselves.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Randi, try the health thread. A lot of people don't look here much. Don't worry until the adult teeth all come in. You should know if she has a problem at about 6 months. Teeth move as all the adult ones come in. The thing you can see right now is if they have a wry mouth, bad under or overbite. Tooth position is not easy to tell until they get the adults. 

PS No dog is perfect...


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

Actually it's already getting better some of her adult teeth are in now and it looks a whole lot better


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

you won't really know until her adult teeth come in. If she is from parti lines, many are known to have short upper jaws, and you will see underbites as adults. Do you have pictures of her teeth?


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I'll take some later if she'll stand still long enough to get one of her mouth, but they seem a whole lot better now she's 5 months exactly and a lot of her adult teeth are in she still has to grow in her molars all the way but they're coming I hope it fixes all the way the jaws seem even so that's a plus


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

hard to tell till she stops growing. SOme dogs with questionable bites with end up with acceptable or good bites. While some with good bites will grow into having not so good bites.. which is unfortunate when that happens. Hope everything turns out ok


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

finally got my computer working heres a pic of her bite like i said it looks much better now that the adult teeth are coming in this is the best i could get


----------

